# BIC Venturi DV-84 short review



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay I have to admit the first thing I thought when I ordered the BIC speakers is they have to be some cheap ass speakers! But at the price range I had to work with for a young lady that had some major problems it was my only choice. With a wholesale price of around $130 each I figured I would not get much. The packages came in and they were large and weighed in at 43lbs each. Unpackaged them and they looked nice and felt sturdy. Foam surrounds on the 8's but what the crap we are talking less than $350 for a pair. Tweeter looked like the run of the mill cheap tweeter to maximize profit! I hooked them up on a Sherwood 8504 7.1 amp and did a quick xover choice and bass and treble and let them rip. Tweeters were nothing to die for but the bass and midbass was very surprising. I figure some time will break in the tweeters and they should sound better. 

The kicker is, they were sitting beside some Klipsch Heresy and although they did not have the top end of the Klipsh they did give them a run for the money. The low end on the BIC was much better than the Klipsch. Only had about 30 minutes with them using the IASCA disc but I figure when they break in I will have some time to listen. I don’t expect much more but they are impressive when sitting next to a set of Klipsch Heresy and the price is nice on top of that.


Overall my first impression is they are well worth the $250 price tag. 

BIC America - Top Rated Since 1973


----------



## maxepotter (Nov 5, 2010)

High-fidelity DVD-Audio and Super Audio CD music will sound best when surround speakers are placed at the same height as the front speakers.


----------



## SVOEO (Nov 2, 2009)

Considering the Heresy is like a 40 year old design, I don't find that too surprising. For cheap, I'd go with something like this:Athena - LS-300 Tower Speaker-Audio Advisor


----------

